# What has bcAquaria done for you? (Game)



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi guys and gals I wanted to start a game

*Rules*

Good things only
If Tank or Fish related try and leave a pic
No and I repeat No ranting 
Just have fun
You can post as many as your heart desires 

I'll go first

bcAquaria has made me a much better fish aquarium hobbyist than I was when I was younger. I've acquired a vast amount of knowledge from great people Reckon, Ursus Sapien, Stan, etc. And I've been able to make my love for marine and freshwater aquatic biology even stronger than it used to be
(I already have scholarships in place for field marine biology. And I know which schools I want to go to) (I'm 15 lol) I truly believe without bcAquaria I may have never had such a strong love for the water world.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Besides learning nearly everything I know about aquaria from here, the greatest part has been meeting all these awesome people in person or otherwise. Good times and great things to say!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

BCA has just about ended my marriage, one, two, three tanks in a row.
SO hopefully tanks 4,5,6 will do the trick and save me a lot of legal fees :bigsmile:

Joking aside, BCA is my go to for opinions on all my aquarium related questions

(Edit.. I was going to do an aquarium related 12 step shpeel but felt it less tactful than my usual crude self.)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

While it's kept me outta trouble, it's gotten me into trouble lol 
One thing it has done for me was gave me this MTS virus, that led into BTS ( bigger tank syndrome) lol
I got help for that and only have 2 tanks going currently. 
I have definitely gained alot of knowledge and experience and great friends from the BCA community. Never knew there was sooooo many different fish available or this would have started more than 5 years ago lol I was able to set up some cool tanks and keep beautiful fish with minimal probs & I have really enjoyed this hobby thus far Thanks to BCA
Hope that was less than 8 lines...why is there a 8 line limit anyway 

Hope to see some more replies on here soon

*Next......*


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Helped me network with other hobbyist and that makes learning and building a better tank easier. I was able to get my tank to where its all real and I like it!!

Also the obvious of buying and selling all the fish and fixings


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Meeting some really great people, getting good deals and learning some new tricks of the trade!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

here is before/after BCA.. 

before BCA: never knew about SA Dwarf cichlid, did not have a hobby that can be shared with my daughters, did not have any tanks.. 

After BCA: met many cool people, in love with SA Dwarfs, MTS ( 6 tanks now..), Chantal(my daguther) is the fishy expert , learned so much about fish-keeping, always want a couple more tanks( 1 BIG African tank AND 1 BIG saltwater) lol 
helped me and my daughters going through tough time last year


----------



## eduguy (Jul 6, 2014)

Got some plants I couldn't find anywhere around.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

eduguy said:


> Got some plants I couldn't find anywhere around.


Great first post! Welcome to Bca!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

well considering I was out of the hobby for over 14 years, the BCA has been a great source of valuable information...enough information to make me feel comfortable to get involved in the hobby again with the confidence to know that as beginners we all make mistakes and there is nothing that cannot be learned and understood regardless of how trivial it may seem. So now up and running with a 220 gallon freshwater planted community tank where the fish and plants are happy and the family enjoys watching both the fish and plants grow...and the clown loaches be clowns!


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i would say the marketplace and people, allows us to connect to others and get good deals on second hand merchandise, and extend the use of products which is good. and with the feedback system you can trust you're not getting scammed


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

BCA taught me that no matter how busy you think you are, you can always squeeze in some fish-related internet surfing :bigsmile:

Met a huge number of really awesome, super nice fish crazy people over the years.

Gave me the opportunity to set up one bucketlist tank and to plan a second. Without the support of BCA (and Canreef) members it would have been difficult to even contemplate doing it all by myself. These projects helped renew my faith in human beings, particularly my fellow Canadian fish lovers who showed me how much love and good will there is out there from people who are willing to seriously contribute to help someone who nobody else has even met.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmmmm.....

What has BCA done for me? Where do I begin? lol

Learned alot about the industry. Met alot of good helpful people, good friends over 10+ years. All the great mods that helped keep the show running. Super big thanks to Seahorse_Fanatic and crew.



May BCA continue to grow forever!


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

I found a desperately needed home for my neighbour's 2 1/2 foot Iridescent Shark who had a nasty sore on his nose from bumping into the glass in his very narrow tank. He ended up out in Agassiz in Mr. Bob's 2,000 gallon tropical fish pond. Mr. Bob says ID loves his new home and is doing well.

AquaAddict

PS I also have benefited from BCA because of being able to keep in touch with other fish hobbyists.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I would like to take a minute to thank everyone who has positively contributed to BCA. BCA is only a platform that allows people to connect, but the community that it has helped create is the best community I have been a part of. 

One of my favourite saying is "be the change you want to see." I try to live by that motto and can genuinely say that the people of BCA have helped me become a kinder, more generous, and caring person. I have met some of the most wonderful human beings on here who sincerely make me want to be a better person all around.

Thank you to the mods who volunteer their own precious time to ensure BCA remains a safe and orderly place for everyone. 

If anyone on here has ever helped someone else out of goodwill, then this thank you message is for you. 
I believe that kind gestures are infectious and I hope that the generosity on here will help translate over into other aspects of life.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

BCA has taught me a lot about the hobby, from other members feedback, and previous posts from members in the past. Also hook ups that i would have never known about :bigsmile:

so thanks everyone


----------

